# NBA Regular Season Game 30: Houston @ Ceveland 05/01/06



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Who knows what will happen in the game? Houston is looking like a different team when Rafer Alston's in the game, he is a real playmaker and brings energy to the team. The Rox will need to play at their best against the Cavs though, they are hot right now - 19-10 so far, 8-2 from their last 10, on a 2 game win streak. LeBron is in a groove, but maybe the absence of Larry Hughes will disrupt the Cav's offense enough for Houston to steal a win, who are always good away from home.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Is this on any of the pplive channels? Where's Mr kisstherim at?

I've just searched them all - no dice  I guess it's the boxscore or nothing for me.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Good 1st quarter from the Rox, leading 24-18. Looks like a shootout between TMac and LeBron, 13 and 10 pts respectively. Rox aggressive on the offensive glass, and TMac with a nice play drawing a foul on LeBron on a three pointer and draining all three free throws. Cavs are really missing Larry Hughes' offense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cavs cold from beyond the arc right now, but Damon Jones and Marshall can really hurt us if they get going, so gotta stay with those guys.

Never knew Mike Wilks was with the Cavs now!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow we're shooting under 40% and still up by 10! I smell a Cavs run in the 2nd half though, gotta be on guard....


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Its on ppstream!
49-35 TMAC's on fire!! :clap:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I noticed that somebody put two vBookie bets on the Rockets to beat the spread totalling 2,000,000 points. That somebody is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

great Rox run in the final minutes of the 2nd, keyed by excellent play by Rafer with steals and assists for a 49-35 lead going into the 2nd half. TMac lighting it up with 23 pts at half time, outplaying LeBron who only added 4 pts in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

McGrady's incredible. When he's feeling it, every jumper is money. And that fake on Bron at the three point line and subsquent dribble in and jumper was fantastic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> wow we're shooting under 40% and still up by 10! I smell a Cavs run in the 2nd half though, gotta be on guard....


 They are one of those teams that beat up on bad teams but struggle against good defenses. Detroit win was a fluke. No defensive stoppers and an extremely soft post. Easily the most overrated team in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

our guards knocking down their shots again, awesome


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

James just got another turnover. TMac is a stud. This is one of the games I actually thought we would lose. Looking good for the Rox.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well lebron's playing good... shooting 10-13 so far... but TMac is better

cavs a woeful 50% ft shooting...


ok he just made two threes in a row... 12-15, 30 pts


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alston is putting up a nice stat line, how is he looking?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Rox up 71-60 after three, after an 8-2 run by the Cavs to finish the 3rd... LeBron 30pts, TMac 28

Rafer looking sharp, 12pt - 4reb - 4ast - 4stl - 0to


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Lebron James kept Cleveland in this in the third quarter by taking a load of bad shots, but he sunk them all.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

9-2 run by the Cavs to start the 4th, Marshall hits a three after stro misses both free throws, Houston timeout, 73-69, lead down to 4!

Ilgauskas draws foul no.5 on Deke with 8 mins left, we really need his defense, JVG keeping him in the game and taking the risk

Rox getting cold from the field at the worst possible time, but TMac comes up with the steal and dish on the break just when we needed it, lead is 8 with 7 mins left


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

help!! We're not looking good right now!! our defense has collapsed...no defense rebound!! 5 fouls Deke!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMac dissapointing from the line, missed 2 straight, only 6-10, he should be better, Marshall answers with a three and Ilgauskas with another bucket to get within 3, Rox timeout! We would really be in strife if it weren't for Cleveland shooting 44% from the line.

4:37 left in the game, time for TMac to start getting warmed up and take the game over. Should be interesting to see who will win the battle of TMac vs. LeBron...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

great play from the Rox to lead by 8 with 1:57 remaining, CLeveland timeout after baskets by TMac and Howard - is this game sealed?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

1:40 mins left, finally my ****ing ppstream works. :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

This one is over. Great win for the Rox, 90-81. Cleveland got all the way back to within 3 in the 4th, but TMac does it again, leading all scorers with 34. Great contributions from JHo and Rafer. Good to see JB back from injury, even if he only played 5 mins. When we get Yao and the other guys back, we'll be really good, and make a late push for the playoffs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

another great game by Alston and Howard.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

wow...we won!! my bet works again!
and somebody took 2,000,000points!! cooool!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

unbelievable how bad we play at home though... we're 3-9, dead last in the league by a long way... we're 9-9 on the road, which is very good, and keeping us in the race...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> unbelievable how bad we play at home though... we're 3-9, dead last in the league by a long way... we're 9-9 on the road, which is very good, and keeping us in the race...


this's exactly what I'm gonna say...home 3-9 road 9-9! we gotta put more effort at home!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we r 3 games away from 8th seed right now. If we can stay healthy and manage to sneak into the playoffs I guess no team would want to play us.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

That was the greatest pump fake I have ever seen.  It was just so beautiful... Anyways.. The Rox scored 90 and won. I think their 6-0 when they score 90+. Rox are moving back into the playoff race. 

..I take it back.. Pat Garrity's pump fake from a couple years back was the best I've seen. He caused an injury with that thing.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

JB needs to get to practicing BADLY


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

JB's old, and coming off injury he's gonna be slow in getting back into condition. 

That's a funny pic, everyone's guarding him except the player who's meant to be guarding him.


One of the most pleasing aspects of tonight's game: 0 turnovers from our point guards Rafer and Head.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer's been looking good since coming back, this is what I've expected from him since our trade - and the very least he can do seeing how Mike James is lighting it up in Toronto!!

Good win, very happy with our guard play and Juwan's been consistent. Keep this up and we'll be in good shape for Yao's return.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice win, Tracy Rafer and Howard really got after it. Good to see Luther's shot has returned, wasn't sure if the last game was an abberration for him and Wesley. Rafer definitely brings some umph to the teams' attitude. I just wish they'd run more, no excuse since Yao isn't there. Just give the ball to Rafer (Tracy and Wesley) and dash up the floor, we should be pushing since we don't have our post presence in Yao.
Barry and Dke, don't know what to say, other than they are showing their age...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo did pretty well, I thought. He was clearly tiring there at the end, but his defense was good most of the game. It's quite funny how bad he is offensively, though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Mutombo did pretty well, I thought. He was clearly tiring there at the end, but his defense was good most of the game. It's quite funny how bad he is offensively, though.


his attempt at a hook shot is just hilarious

its not suprising he is showing his age, the guy shouldnt be starting, hes like 50 or something


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> his attempt at a hook shot is just hilarious


Ahh the death hook!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*You know what we all wanted to see last night....*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3569207.html



> Guard Jon Barry returned to the Rockets' active roster after missing 12 games with a strained right calf.
> 
> Barry missed three games because of a sprained right foot, played two minutes on Dec. 6 against Boston, and then went out again. He said the timing was right to return.
> 
> <b>"It's on TNT," Barry said. "Boost the ratings a little bit. I'm sure they were anticipating a matchup between me and LeBron (James). I don't want to disappoint the country. We're going to do it. They like to see us go head up. We've had some great battles over the years."</b>


:rofl:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

At least JB still has his sense of humor...but, I want to see him get back to contributing form on the floor, not just in the locker room and with the press.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: You know what we all wanted to see last night....*



Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3569207.html
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


:laugh:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Ahh the death hook!


I didn't really think his defense was bad, his shot selection and decision making was horrible though. He played Z okay, but how many times did he get a off rbd and chuck it up right afterwards. Man, I don't remember feeling this way last year about him shooting around the basket. I guess he had more 'juice' in him because Yao logged so many minutes. And most likely he was going up against 2nd teir competition while Yao was on the bench. :clap: That's okay Dke, you're out there hustling, just quit being a chucker :biggrin: Kick the ball back out to TMac, that's what he's there for. Barry didn't look too good to me, he still looks like he's laboring with that leg. When's DA coming back???

One more note on DW, we've been too hard on him, even when he's missing shots he's out there hustling I guess. Its just that when he's off, HE'S OFF, cant hit anything, not even a layup or a freethrow. They need to watch David and Juwans' minutes, they're too high over 40 mpg for each, that's too many for 35 yrolds. That's where You use Baxter, to spell Howard, not Bowen? Bowen should come in for Tracy for 3min + a timeout, then throw Tracy back out there :biggrin:


----------

